# Kind Shock KSP 850 Luftdruckerhöhen/ändern



## [email protected] (19. November 2008)

Hi Leuz,

habe günstigst die KSP850 bekommen. Das ist eine Sattelstütze, die ich per Hebel absenken kann. Nachteil ist, dass das auch eine Federsattelstütze ist. Da ich ja nen Fully fahre habe ich mir gedacht...erhöhe einfach den Druck (da da angeblich keine Feder drinn ist  ) Blos wo kann ich den Druck erhöhen/ändern.

Hat jemand das Teil und kennt sich aus??


----------



## [email protected] (21. November 2008)

hat die niemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (28. November 2008)

Hi! 

Ich kann dir leider auch nicht helfen, aber ich suche gerade nach einer schnell verstellbaren Sattelstütze für 27,2mm. Wie ist die Stütze qualitativ? Funktioniert die Absenkung? Ich hätte ein Hardtail, da wär die Federung evtl sogar angenehm. Ich bin so etwas aber noch nicht gefahren. Was sagst du dazu?

Grüße
Felger


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2008)

Naja, die Absenkung ist ganz okay. Blos habe ich halt immer noch keine Ahnung wie man dass auf das Gewicht einstellen kann.

Mit längeren Erfahrungen kann ich leider nicht dienen :-(


----------



## Felger (1. Dezember 2008)

werd dann, wenn die stütze da ist, mal schreiben wies gefällt. evtl findet sich ja was um die stütze auf das gewicht einzustellen. kann aber noch ein paar wochen dauern.


----------



## decolocsta (1. Dezember 2008)

wäre halt total genial wenn man die einfach aufpumpen könnte, so das da kaum was federt und man halt rein die Absenkung nutzen.
Günstig ist die ja allemal, wäre halt DIE Alternative für 27,2....


----------



## trailschnulli (13. Dezember 2008)

Hat da jetzt schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht? Ich hab mir das Teil auch mal angeschaut bzw. überlegt zu kaufen. Eine Möglichkeit die Federung zu blockieren habe ich allerdings auch nicht gefunden (will die Sattelstütze auch an einem Fully montieren) und das wäre für mich kaufentscheidend. Eigentlich ist die 850er nicht für MTB sondern nur für Trekkingbikes freigegeben, aber was solls.


----------



## Felger (14. Dezember 2008)

dauert noch 1-2 wochen. ich schreib dann...


----------



## trailschnulli (28. Dezember 2008)

Hab das Teil nach einiger Überlegung heute gekauft. Wenn jemand wissen möchte wie man die Federung NICHT blockiert bzw. das Teil in die ewigen Jagdgründe schickt, kein Problem, seit heute weiss ich es !! 
Im Laden konnte mir keiner genau sagen wie das Teil funktioniert, aber man ist ja experimentiertfreudig.
Ich habe die Sattelstütze montiert und war erstaunt über den geringen Wiederstand bzw. die Ferderhärte. Hoffnung keimte auf!! Also wieder ausgebaut und mal schauen wie man dien Restfederweg blockieren kann. Es gibt kein Luftventil zur Verstellung. In der Anleitung steht was von Federhärte, aber ohne Erklärung wie das geht. Im Landen hat man mir gesagt die Federhärte wäre über die Bodenmutter einstellbar. Na ja, hin und hehr gedreht und schon wars offen. Bisher kein Problem. Die Kolbenstange sollte allerdings nie ganz in die Kartusche geschoben werden, sonst macht es Pfft und alles ist vorbei.
Also mein Fazit nach 2 Stunden im Keller mit gesunder Bierzufuhr: die Federung funktioniert über eine geschlossene Kartusche und kann nicht blockiert werden. Die Höhenverstellung  (die uns alle interessiert) fun ktionert wunderbar.
Was solle mann sagen: Die Technik ist für jede Oma auf dem Trekkingrad verfügbar, aber wir werden von den Herstellern auf 200-300 EUR abgezockt von wegen Haltbarkeit etc. 
Bin gespannt auf Reaktionen...


----------



## decolocsta (28. Dezember 2008)

ist die Geschichte nun weich und federt die ganze Zeit, oder eher rel. Straff und die Federfunktion zu vernachlässigen? Hockt man da mit SAG drauf, also sackt die Stütze ein beim aufsitzen?


----------



## trailschnulli (28. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich leider nicht allzuviel dazu sagen. Ich hatte die Stütze nur 5 min. montiert, bin einmal draufgesessen und nicht einen Meter gefahren!!

Ich hatte das Gefühl sie federt sehr wenig bzw. ist recht hart. Bei mir hat sie beim aufsitzen praktisch nicht eingefedert, ich wiege allerdings auch nur 65 kg. Ich glaube aber beim fahren wird sie schon federn.

Dannach bin ich gleich auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen das Ding zu zerlegen und nun federt gar nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailschnulli (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab da gerade so ne Idee: Kann mann eine 30,9 Stütze auf 30,0 Durchmesser abdrehen, weiss das jemand?


----------



## Felger (10. Januar 2009)

@trailschnulli

das wird angeblich gemacht. bei der kindshock cobra i900 hab ich in einem thread mal so etwas gelesen. such mal hier/google. velierst hald 0,45mm wandstärke. wird also nicht pauschal zu beantworten sein. würd mich aber auch interessieren. habe auch einen rahmen mit 30,0 und würd da eben evtl gern eine i900 montieren....

@all
dauert noch ein bisschen, bis ich die stütze testen kann. es fehlen noch ein paar andere teile und für das vollständige Rad eine Reduzierhülse. Dann teste ich mal.


----------



## Felger (12. Januar 2009)

habs gefunden

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=354831


----------



## Felger (13. März 2009)

also ich fahr seit 2 wochen mit der stütze. bei mir federt die eigentlich nicht  (~80kg) lässt sich aber auch schwer verstellen. wie sind deine erfahrungen, [email protected]?
Im großen und ganzen bin ich nicht ganz überzeugt. hat aber auch nur 28 oder so gekostet. ich spiel mal noch ein wenig damit rum


----------



## Supernova (13. Juli 2009)

Gibts weitere Erfahrungen mit der günstigen Stütze? Federt sie nun? schlägt sie aus?


----------



## xalex (15. Juli 2009)

bei mir funkt sie bis jetzt gut. federt null. ist allerdings soviel druck drin, dass ich (75kg) sie (mit zeimlich flachem sitzeinkel) grad so abgesenkt bekomme. kumpel von mir mit 65 kg muÃ schon richtig hart arbeiten, dass sie sich Ã¼berhaupt bewegt...
fÃ¼r 28 â¬ aber total okay das ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (15. Juli 2009)

so, nach ein paar monaten kann ich sagen sie ist das geld auf alle fälle wert. sie federt bei mir nicht (zum glück!). einfedern funkioniert vor der abfahrt zu 50% da es ab und an hakt (zum teil auch einfach wegen des umgreifens vom lenker zum sattel bei ruppigen trails). mit fernbedienung wäre es sicher besser. 100mm reichen mir eigentlich. ausfedern am ende der abfahrt funktionerit zu 100%
sprich nur noch 25% stehen bleiben und sattel verstellen 

die pflege hält sich in grenzen (mache ich hald wenig ) und die stütze läuft nun seit ca 1000km ohne ausfallerscheinungen

das mit dem sitzwinkel kann ich bestätigen. je flacher, dest hakeliger


----------



## Supernova (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab die StÃ¼tze bis jetzt nur fÃ¼r 50â¬ und in 27,2mm gefunden!


----------



## Felger (15. Juli 2009)

mittlerweile 30


----------



## relaxo_ (15. Juli 2009)

weiss jemand was das teil wiegt?


----------



## Felger (15. Juli 2009)

588-643g

bin gerade zu faul das teil auszubauen und sattel abzumachen, sorry
geschätzt hätte ich 600g


----------



## Rad-ab (15. Juli 2009)

Felger schrieb:


> 588-643g
> 
> bin gerade zu faul das teil auszubauen und sattel abzumachen, sorry
> geschätzt hätte ich 600g



Da ich noch auf die Reduzierhülse warte liegt sie hier noch unverbaut rum:
Laut Küchenwaage exakt 660g


----------



## schnellejugend (16. Juli 2009)

xalex schrieb:


> bei mir funkt sie bis jetzt gut. federt null. ist allerdings soviel druck drin, dass ich (75kg) sie (mit zeimlich flachem sitzeinkel) grad so abgesenkt bekomme. kumpel von mir mit 65 kg muß schon richtig hart arbeiten, dass sie sich überhaupt bewegt...
> für 28  aber total okay das ding



Bei mir gehts nur, wenn ich mich auf die Sattelspitze setze. Dann gehts aber ganz einfach.


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juli 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts nur, wenn ich mich auf die Sattelspitze setze. Dann gehts aber ganz einfach.



dito! Technik ist mal wieder alles.....finde ich aber auch super: Somit federt bei normaler Sitzposition der Hinterbau und nicht die Sattelstütze 

Finde das Teil nach wie vor saugeil


----------



## schnellejugend (16. Juli 2009)

Wollte das Ding eigtl. nur zum testen und als Übergangslösung. Könnte aber was bleibendes werden.


----------



## damage0099 (16. Juli 2009)

....wäre nur noch ein Remote-Kit dabei 
Ich werde mir wohl was dran basteln. Die Funktion ist jedoch bestens....

Wurde in letzter Zeit desöfteren "überrascht" und konnte nicht mehr absenken...mit Remote wäre das Teil echt perfekt.

Und: Mittlerweile senke ich sie auch ab und an nur ca. 5cm ab....so kann ich, wenn flowig, noch gut sitzen, und wenns brenzlig wird, ist sie dennoch weit genug unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (16. Juli 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Wollte das Ding eigtl. nur zum testen und als Übergangslösung. Könnte aber was bleibendes werden.



sieht bei mir auch so aus




damage0099 schrieb:


> ....wäre nur noch ein Remote-Kit dabei
> Ich werde mir wohl was dran basteln.



zeig mal, wenns fertig ist. bin auch schon am überlegen


----------



## Moehf (16. Juli 2009)

auf der HP von denen gibt es die 851 mit Remote...
Bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich das Ding mal ordern soll.


----------



## Felger (17. Juli 2009)

die?


wo gibts die zu kaufen?


----------



## Moehf (17. Juli 2009)

ja, genau.

Zu kaufen hier wohl leider nirgends, zumindest hab ich keine Quelle ausfindig machen können...


----------



## radl73 (22. Juli 2009)

Hab hier mal ein Zeichnung von der KS 850. Hab sie auch nicht eingefedert bekommen und hab Luft abgelassen.


----------



## utilitycrash (22. Juli 2009)

Wie haste denn das hinbekommen? Würde mich sehr interessieren. Vieleicht kann man ja auch den Druck erhöhen. Wiege so an die 92 Kg und da federt die Stütze bei jedem härterem Schlag ein, dann aber nicht wieder aus. Muss dann aus dem Sattel raus, erst dann kommt er wieder hoch. Das nervt ...........aber ansonsten super Teil und das für nur 30  Euros.


----------



## radl73 (22. Juli 2009)

Hab einfach oben wo der Hebel ansetzt mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher gedrückt. Die Frage bleibr jedoch wie man Luft wieder reinbekommt ?


----------



## Felger (22. Juli 2009)

interessant wäre es schon, wo wie man den druck einstellt. bei der erstmontage muß es ja auch irgendwie gemacht worden sein?


----------



## xalex (23. Juli 2009)

radl73 schrieb:


> Hab einfach oben wo der Hebel ansetzt mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher gedrückt. Die Frage bleibr jedoch wie man Luft wieder reinbekommt ?



kannst du das noch mal genauer erklären, habe dort nichts gefunden. thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radl73 (23. Juli 2009)

genau dort wo der auslösehebel ansetzt. Die Sattelklemmung runterschrauben dan sieht man unter dem Hebel einen silbernen Stift.
Bei meinem Bekannten macht sich die Stütze selbständigt, heisst beim Bergauffahren mir viel Druck im Pedal und auf der Sattelspitze geht das Ding ab.


----------



## xalex (29. Juli 2009)

radl73 schrieb:


> genau dort wo der auslösehebel ansetzt. Die Sattelklemmung runterschrauben dan sieht man unter dem Hebel einen silbernen Stift.



hm. sehe da nur den stift, auf den der verstellhebel drückt


----------



## radl73 (29. Juli 2009)

Ja genau dort hab ich gedrückt und Luft abgelasen .
Aber keine Ahnung wie man wieder Luft reinbekommt.
Ich hab jetzt gut 500 Km mit der Stütze meist im Gelände gefahren. Top. Muss nur den Hebel ziehen und auf die Sattelspitze sitzen zum einfahren. Raus ist kein Problem. Auch geht bei mir die Stütze nicht von alleine ab, bei meinem Bekannten hat´s nicht funktioniert. Er sitzt aber mehr auf der Sattelspitze, ich eher hinten auf dem breiteren Teil.


----------



## Moehf (5. August 2009)

trailschnulli schrieb:


> Hab das Teil nach einiger Überlegung heute gekauft. Wenn jemand wissen möchte wie man die Federung NICHT blockiert bzw. das Teil in die ewigen Jagdgründe schickt, kein Problem, seit heute weiss ich es !!
> Im Laden konnte mir keiner genau sagen wie das Teil funktioniert, aber man ist ja experimentiertfreudig.
> Ich habe die Sattelstütze montiert und war erstaunt über den geringen Wiederstand bzw. die Ferderhärte. Hoffnung keimte auf!! Also wieder ausgebaut und mal schauen wie man dien Restfederweg blockieren kann. Es gibt kein Luftventil zur Verstellung. In der Anleitung steht was von Federhärte, aber ohne Erklärung wie das geht. Im Landen hat man mir gesagt die Federhärte wäre über die Bodenmutter einstellbar. Na ja, hin und hehr gedreht und schon wars offen. Bisher kein Problem. Die Kolbenstange sollte allerdings nie ganz in die Kartusche geschoben werden, sonst macht es Pfft und alles ist vorbei.
> Also mein Fazit nach 2 Stunden im Keller mit gesunder Bierzufuhr: die Federung funktioniert über eine geschlossene Kartusche und kann nicht blockiert werden. Die Höhenverstellung  (die uns alle interessiert) fun ktionert wunderbar.
> ...



Hallo,

habe das Ding auch, hat 2 Wochen gut funktioniert, jetzt fängt es an zu federn.
Kannst Du mir genau sagen, wie ich das fixiere. Die Schraube unten sehe ich, soll ich die einfach zudrehen??

Danke

Manuel


----------



## Moehf (6. August 2009)

radl73 schrieb:


> Ja genau dort hab ich gedrückt und Luft abgelasen .
> Aber keine Ahnung wie man wieder Luft reinbekommt.
> Ich hab jetzt gut 500 Km mit der Stütze meist im Gelände gefahren. Top. Muss nur den Hebel ziehen und auf die Sattelspitze sitzen zum einfahren. Raus ist kein Problem. Auch geht bei mir die Stütze nicht von alleine ab, bei meinem Bekannten hat´s nicht funktioniert. Er sitzt aber mehr auf der Sattelspitze, ich eher hinten auf dem breiteren Teil.



das hört sich unlogisch an, hab mir das auch angeschaut. Da würde ja jedes Mal Luft rausgehen, wenn man den Hebel nach oben drückt...
Vielleicht wird deswegen meine Stütze immer weicher
Wäre aber nicht ganz im Sinne des Erfindern


----------



## trailschnulli (6. August 2009)

Also ich hab mir meine (kaputte) KSP 850 nochmal angeschaut und kurz zerlegt. Die Stütze ist luftgefedert, aber definitiv OHNE eine Möglichkeit den Druck zu ändern bzw. zu erhöhen. Es ist eine geschlossene Kartusche, übrigends auch oben am Hebel, den hab ich mal mal demontiert.
In der Anleitung steht was von Federhärte ändern, aber nicht wie das geht. 
Ich habe folgende Vermutung (kann ich leider nicht mehr prüfen da Stütze kaputt): Die  Stütze hat von unten gesehen ein Innengewinde und eine eingeschraubte Hülse sowie eine 12er Mutter die die Kolbenstange hält. Damit kann man die Kolbenstange etwas weiter in die Kartusche reinschrauben bzw. drücken (wenn die Hülse in der Stütze nach oben wandert) und damit quasi die Luftfeder vorspannen. Beim raussdrehen der Mutter drückt dann der Luftdruck die Kolbenstange von selbst zurück.
Irgendwo in der Produktbeschreibung habe ich gelesen, dass sich die Federung leider nicht ganz abstellen lässt!!

@radl73:
Wie das mit dem Luft ablassen bei dir funktioniert ist mir ein Rätsel, aber wenns klappt ist´s ja ok. Du wirst nur leider keine Luft mehr reinbekommen.

@Moehf:
Also bei mir ging das mit einer normalen 12er Nuss, vielleicht ist deine einfach nur zu gross (evtl. 1/2" Rätschekasten??).

@alle:
Wer das ding zerlegt auf keinen Fall die Kolbenstange ganz in die Kartusche reinschieben, sonst ist´s vorbei mit der Federung!!

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung wie stabil das Teil bei Stürzen oder unsanften Landungen ist? Laut Hersteller und div. Bikeshops ist die KSP 850 nur für Trekkingbikes zugelassen, nicht für MTBs.

Bin mal gespannt auf weitere Erfahrungen denn eigentlich gefällt mir das Teil und vor allem der Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (6. August 2009)

also ich steh wenn ruppig wird  und der sattel ist versenkt
und beim treking gehts sogar ungefedert (rahmen, gabel) durch so manches schlagloch - und das mit teilweise fülligeren menschen auf dem rad als ich es bin. muss schon herhalten. bei mir funktionierts nun seit januar (länger als so manche 900i )


----------



## trailschnulli (7. August 2009)

@felger:
Da hast du wohl recht mit den fülligeren Menschen...

Auf der Humpert Page gibts eine sehr kurze deutsche Anleitung zur Sp-8 Sattelstütze (baugleich KSP 850). Da steht mit der unteren Schraube kann die Federhärte eingestellt werden.

Die KSP-851 habe ich nur in US-Shops gefunden, kostet dort $ 99,-. Aber ich denke ein Remote kann recht einfach selbst gebaut werden. Einfach unterhalb des Stützenkopf ein Schelle zum Einhängen des Zugs anbringen, den Hebel für den Zug durchbohren und evtl. kürzen, das wars eigentlich schon. Dann noch einen passenden Hebel (den 900er Hebel gibts bei GOCYCLE für EUR 36,90 einzeln zu kaufen) zur Betätigung und fertig.

Ich habe das ganze Thema erst mal ruhen lassen. Aber ich werd mich nochmal dran machen, mal sehen was ich zustande bekomme.


----------



## Felger (7. August 2009)

remote würd mich schon reizen. mit einer hand kurz bergabdonnern wenn man gerade nicht bei der sache war ist nicht so cool 

lass ma die 851er erst mal nach europa kommen
die 850er kostet ja normal auch mehr als 30


----------



## Moehf (7. August 2009)

Also ich habe nun mit einer 13er Nuss mal an der Schraube unten gedreht, Danke Alex!!

Am Anfang ging das kurz recht schwer, dann kann man allerdings leider unendlich drehen und es passiert wohl nix.
Wenn ich hinten am Sattel sitze federt nix, vorne an der Spitze federt es. Mal schauen, ob mir das auf Dauer gefällt.
Oder hat noch jemand eine Idee, was man mit der Schraube unten anfangen könnte??


----------



## damage0099 (7. August 2009)

@Felger: zum remote:
Genau da ist der Haken....braucht man die Absenkung an einer Stelle, und danach im steilen Gefälle nicht mehr, hab ich bisher kurz den Hebel angefasst und auf gings.
Einmal jedoch mußte ich einwenig bremsen, und mit nur 1 Hand am Lenker hats mich beinahe geschmissen. Seitdem hab ich mir ein Remote rangebastelt....


----------



## Felger (10. August 2009)

@damage0099: was hast du für eine lenkerfernbedienung genommen?


----------



## sramx9 (15. August 2009)

Tach, habe seit 3 Tagen die KSP 850 und bin gestern das erste Mal gut 2 Std damit am Fully gefahren. Erster Eindruck: Klasse !!!
Zum Absenken nur den Sattel vorne belasten und es geht runter. Rauf nur den Hebel ziehen. Da lag das einzige "Problem" - mein Sattel hatte vorne ein Plastikteil das dem Hebel im Weg war. Konnte es aber abschrauben. 
Federn tut Ã¼brigens nichts !!! Und ich wiege 96kg ohne Klamotten !!! Kumpel hatte sie sich auch gekauft. ca 88kg plus - federt auch nichts. Im Stand beim Draufsetzen bewegt die sich kein StÃ¼ck. Hoffe das bleibt so. Der Sattel bzw. die Klemme bewegt sich beim dran rÃ¼tteln ein klein wenig. Beim fahren merkt man das Ã¼berhaupt nicht.
FÃ¼r 30â¬ ein klasse Teil.
So weit zu StÃ¼tze.

gruÃ
JÃ¶rg


----------



## Oliver Linberg (19. August 2009)

Also bei mir war es leider total anders!!!
Die versprochenen 10 cm hat sie nicht
Dafür federt meine, und zwar nicht zu knapp - ca 6 cm, was total nervt
Nach 4 Versuchen war Schicht: Die Stütze federt ein, aber nicht wieder aus.
Mal sehen, was der Ersatz bringt!!??

Es gibt wohl ziemlich starke Schwankungen bei der Produktion
Warum allerdings meine federt und die von zB. Jörg nicht, obwohl er mehr wiegt ( ich bin seine probegefahren) ist mir ein Rätsel

Oliver


----------



## Oliver Linberg (22. August 2009)

Hi, 
also ich habe heute die neue Stütze bekommen ( Dank an Rad Speyer )
Die neue Stütze funktioniert. Allerdings federt auch diese!!!
Ich würde beim Kauf dieser Stütze vorher probieren, ob sie federt.Wer sie bestellt muss damit rechnen.!!!!
Oliver


----------



## Oliver Linberg (23. August 2009)

Moin,
alles im grünen Bereich: eigenartigerweise federt die Stütze nur im ausgebauten Zustand. Im Sitzrohr eingeklemmt federt nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (23. August 2009)

Die Stützen federn alle. 

Wenn sie weit genug hinten belastet werden verkannten sie, sodaß sie nicht federn.  Deswegen muß man sich zum absenken auch (bei allen?, bei den meisten?, je nach Sattelmontage?) auf die Sattelspitze setzen, um sie absenken zu können.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (23. August 2009)

da hat die Verkantung doch mal Vorteile!!


----------



## damage0099 (23. August 2009)

ja, ich muß mich auch auf die Sattelspitze setzen, damit ich absenken kann.


----------



## radl73 (23. August 2009)

hat jemand schon eine Fernbedinung gebastellt ?


----------



## Kistenbiker (23. August 2009)

trailschnulli schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung wie stabil das Teil bei Stürzen oder unsanften Landungen ist? Laut Hersteller und div. Bikeshops ist die KSP 850 nur für Trekkingbikes zugelassen, nicht für MTBs.



Ja meine hat da schon einige Erfahrungen machen müßen in den lezten 2 Jahren.

Die KSP muß bei mir in einem RM7 schon ein hartes Leben erdulden, da dieser artgerecht gehalten wird 
Bisher sind aber immer der Sattel oder andere Teile des Bikes über den Jordan gegangen.
Habe sie sogar auf 26,8 mm abgedreht damit sie ins Rocky passt.

Kann die Stütze nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (23. August 2009)

Das gleiche habe ich morgen auch vor - von 27,2 auf 26,8. 
Ist ja beruhigend, dass es hält. 
Hast du es in einer Dreherei machen lassen??


----------



## Kistenbiker (23. August 2009)

Ne .....hab da zuhause so ein billigteil und das hat ewig gedauert.

Würd es im nachhinein das nächste mal vom Profi machen lassen 
Streßfrei und den fünfer hat man auch noch über.


----------



## Oliver Linberg (25. August 2009)

Moin,
so meine KSP ist jetzt auf 26,8 angedreht. Alles funktioniert und nichts wippt.
Die Absenkung funktioniert gut auf der Sattelspitze aber auch etwas weiter hinten. Die Erhöhung klappt super geschmeidig ohne bestimmte Körperteile zu gefährden. 
Vorabbewertung:(von 5 Daumen)


----------



## sramx9 (25. August 2009)

klasse !

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (25. August 2009)

Hi Jörg,
ich dachte, du bist im Urlaub??!!


----------



## sramx9 (25. August 2009)

nee - erst der Koffer. Der wurde heute abgeholt.
Wir fahren erst Samstagabend.


----------



## veraono (2. Oktober 2009)

radl73 schrieb:


> hat jemand schon eine Fernbedinung gebastellt ?


 
Wenn ich die Frage mit der Bitte wiederholen darf gleich ein paar Bilder davon zu posten.



damage0099 schrieb:


> Seitdem hab ich mir ein Remote rangebastelt....




Na dann lass deine Lösung doch mal sehen.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## damage0099 (3. Oktober 2009)

die Lösung wurde hier ja schon gepostet , habs genau gleich. Mit nem Rock-Shox-Hebel am Lenker. So eingestellt, daß der Weg so kurz ist, daß das Poploc nicht einrastet.
Ganze Stütze mit nem Fahrradschlauch gegen Schmutz geschützt.


----------



## ofi (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mir jetzt auch eine 850 bei Rad Speyer bestellt und heute ist sie angekommen. Bin ein wenig verwirrt weil die Beschriftung auf der Stütze TAQ-PRO ist statt dem Kind Shock Logo, hat das noch jemand?

Hab sie direkt eingebaut und kann jetzt schon ohne Probefahrt sagen, dass sie, je nachdem wo man drauf sitzt, einfedert. Da ich aber recht weit hinten sitze ist es kein Problem. Meine wiegt mit 658g etwas mehr als vom Hersteller angegeben. An meinem Slide 160 schaut sie ziemlich mickrig aus, hoffe ich finde einen Schlauch der den Durchmesser etwas erhöht. Ansonsten scheint sie ganz gut zu funktionieren und ich denke ich werd sie für den Preis von 35 Euro auf jeden Fall behalten.

Ich finde leider die Anleitung, wie man sich die Remote mit dem Rock Shox Hebel baut, nicht. Kann da mal jemand den Link posten? Hat ansonsten jemand ne Idee woher ich so einen geriffelten Gummischlauch bekomme wie er oft auf billigen Federgabeln verbaut ist?
Werde, sobald ich weiter bin, Meldung machen


----------



## veraono (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
Taq Pro scheint normal zu sein, steht bei mir auch drauf.

Als "Überzieher" kannst auch einen Neopren- Kettenstreben-Schutz nehmen , sieht dann a bissl edler aus wie alter Fahrradschlauch.

Wenn ich dazu komme mach ich nachher mal Bilder von meiner Remote Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (16. Oktober 2009)

Hoffe man erkennt das wesentliche, ist letztendlich ein 2mm Alublech c.a. 2cm breit.
ein großes Loch für den Bolzen vom Kloben, vorn ein Loch für den Zuganschlag, hinten eins als Durchführung für besseren Zugverlauf. Dann halt noch schön zurechtgebogen.
die Klemmung für den Draht muss ich noch genau justieren, daher vorerst mit Kabelbinder als Abstandshalter. Als Hebel hab ich den TA-Hebel von einer Durolux genommen.
Funktioniert perfekt
Grüße


----------



## ofi (17. Oktober 2009)

veraono schrieb:


> Hoffe man erkennt das wesentliche, ist letztendlich ein 2mm Alublech c.a. 2cm breit.
> ein großes Loch für den Bolzen vom Kloben, vorn ein Loch für den Zuganschlag, hinten eins als Durchführung für besseren Zugverlauf. Dann halt noch schön zurechtgebogen.
> die Klemmung für den Draht muss ich noch genau justieren, daher vorerst mit Kabelbinder als Abstandshalter. Als Hebel hab ich den TA-Hebel von einer Durolux genommen.
> Funktioniert perfekt
> Grüße


 
Danke für die Bilder, das schaut nach ner sinnvollen Lösung aus. Ich hab heut auf dem Schrottplatz einen passenden Schlauch als Schutz und für die bessereOptik gefunden, werde aber noch weitersuchen.
Eindruck von der ersten kurzen Testfahrt mit der Stütze ist  freu mich auf die nächste richtige Tour. Wenn dann noch ein Remote dran kommt ist das ganze der Hammer
Apropo, hattest du die Remote noch zu Haus oder wo und zu welchem Preis hast du die bestellt?


----------



## veraono (18. Oktober 2009)

ofi schrieb:


> hattest du die Remote noch zu Haus...?


 
Ich denke mal du meinst den Lenkerhebel, der Rest ist ja quasi Eigenbau.
Ich hatte noch einen defekten Suntour Durolux TA -Hebel und hab über Suntour einen neuen bekommen. Jetzt hab ichs geschafft den alten zu flicken, der bedient nun die Sattelstütze. 
Leider sind die Hebel von allen mir bekannten Herstellern (Manitou, Rockshox, Suntour...) als Einzelteil völlig überteuert (c.a. ab 30 eur) und bei Ebay oder hier auch kein wirkliches Schnäppchen.
An meiner alten Gabel hatte ich einfach einen billigen 7-Fach SIS Shimano Schalthebel dran und hab die Rasterung rausgebaut, geht natürlich auch, sieht halt nicht ganz so schick aus.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Oktober 2009)

ich hab auch ne Weile auf nen RockShox-Hebel bei ibäh gehofft, nach ner Weile bekam ich ihn dann für 30 Euronen.....naja, aber sieht eben nun mal einigermaßen nach was aus.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich muss mich mal einklinken weil anscheinend noch nicht viele die KSP-850 schon einem ausgiebigem Test unterzogen haben !?

Ich benutze das Teil jetzt schon seit ca. 6 Monaten und bin absolut davon überzeugt !

Zur Federung : Sie lässt sich tatsächlich unten über die Mutter verstellen ! Also am besten voll zudrehen und gut ist es ! Bei mir (100kg) federt Sie nie rückt aber manchmal um 2-3mm zusammen was aber nicht so schlimm ist !

Zur Funktion : Einwandfrei mit dem kleinen Nachteil das man den Sattel vor dem Absenken kurz entlasten (ein paar mm aufstehen) muss damit man die Stütze absenken kann !!!

Zur Haltbarkeit : Sie ist offiziell nur bis 85kg und für Trekkingräder zugelassen ! Soweit OK ! Ich wiege 100kg und fahre ein Cannondale-Fully und habe die Stütze aufgrund meiner Körpergröße von 198cm sogar ca. 1,5cm über den maximal zugelassenen Punkt herausgezogen und bisher ist Sie noch nicht abgebrochen !!!!!!

Meine Meinung : Absolute Kaufempfehlung für 27,2mm Sattelrohrfahrer (oder mit Adapter auch für die dickeren Rohrdurchmesser) !!!!
Ich will das Teil auf jeden Fall nicht mehr hergeben bzw. ohne fahren müssen !!!!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Felger (18. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> ... sogar ca. 1,5cm über den maximal zugelassenen Punkt herausgezogen und bisher ist Sie noch nicht abgebrochen !!!!!!....



pass nur auf, dass die mindesteinstecktiefe des rahmens erreicht wird. sollte auf alle fälle ein gutes stück unter das oberrohr eingesteckt sein.

sonst passieren solche sachen!





http://www.piranha-team.de/schrottplatz.htm


----------



## ofi (18. Oktober 2009)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ich will das Teil auf jeden Fall nicht mehr hergeben bzw. ohne fahren müssen !!!!!
> 
> Grüße Klaus


 

Ich glaub da kann ich mich schon jetzt ohne ausgiebige Probefahrt anschliessen. 

Könnte mir vorstellen, das der Preis für die 850 ordentlich anzieht wenn sich das rumgesprochen hat. Ich freu mich riesig, dass ich die 180 teure i900 in einem falschen Durchmesser bestellt hatte und zurück geschickt hab.


----------



## Felger (18. Oktober 2009)

kennt noch jemand eine günstige lösung für die lenkerfernbedienung? 

das hier ist mir einfach zu viel. kostet ja mehr als die stütze 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11728_Poploc-Hebel.html


----------



## veraono (18. Oktober 2009)

Felger schrieb:


> kennt noch jemand eine günstige lösung für die lenkerfernbedienung?


 


veraono schrieb:


> ... billigen 7-Fach SIS Shimano Schalthebel... Rasterung rausgebaut... funktioniert...


 
Einen formschönen Hebel deiner Wahl raussuchen, Rasterung entfernen ist normalerweise kein Problem. 

Ansonsten wirds wie gesagt glaube ich leider schwierig mit käuflichen Lösungen zu akzeptablem Preis. Lasse mich aber natürlich auch gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## ofi (19. Oktober 2009)

veraono schrieb:


> Einen formschönen Hebel deiner Wahl raussuchen, Rasterung entfernen ist normalerweise kein Problem.
> 
> Ansonsten wirds wie gesagt glaube ich leider schwierig mit käuflichen Lösungen zu akzeptablem Preis. Lasse mich aber natürlich auch gerne eines Besseren belehren.


 

Kann man einen *Shimano 200 GS* als Schalter nehmen? Ist eigentlich für die Schaltung aber man kann die Rasterung wohl deaktivieren.



Felger schrieb:


> kennt noch jemand eine günstige lösung für die lenkerfernbedienung?
> 
> das hier ist mir einfach zu viel. kostet ja mehr als die stütze
> [URL]http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p11728_Poploc-Hebel.html[/URL]


 

Ich überleg grad evtl auch den hier zu bestellen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k381/a9107/poploc-hebel-links.html. Scheint der gleiche Hebel für deutlich günstiger zu sein. Ob links oder rechts ist mir bei dem Preisvorteil eigentlich egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (19. Oktober 2009)

ofi schrieb:


> Kann man einen *Shimano 200 GS* als Schalter nehmen? Ist eigentlich für die Schaltung aber man kann die Rasterung wohl deaktivieren.


Leider keine Ahnung aber wie gesagt Rasterung ausbauen ist insbesondere bei Daumenschalthebeln in aller Regel kein Thema,
ich hab damals diesen Hebel genommen:
lies sich beidseits montieren, ist halt nicht super unauffällig aber funktionierte 1a


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2009)

Wisst ihr wo es die Stütze für 30 Euro noch lieferbar gibt?

Kann man die Stütze unten noch etwas kürzen, falls nötig oder sollte man das lieber sein lassen?


----------



## leeresblatt (9. November 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wo es die Stütze für 30 Euro noch lieferbar gibt?



Für 35 gibt es sie bei Rad-Speyer. Angeblich verfügbar bis Ende dieser Woche.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (9. November 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Für 35 gibt es sie bei Rad-Speyer. Angeblich verfügbar bis Ende dieser Woche.



Danke, so lange kann ich noch locker warten


----------



## isa0499 (15. November 2009)

Moin,
ich fahre die KPS850 seit einem Jahr. Es gibt kein einfache Möglichkeit der das wippen Abzuggewöhnen. 
Weder Druckerhöhung noch Verstellmöglichkeiten.
Ich habe das Teil auf Öl mit einem Ausgleichbehälter umgebaut.
Jetzt ist alles Super.
Der Umbau ist leider nichts für Heimwerker, da die Stütze komplett umgebaut werden muss.
Foto anbei.


----------



## Felger (15. November 2009)

hast du noch mehr informationen dazu?


----------



## veraono (15. November 2009)

isa0499 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Teil auf Öl mit einem Ausgleichbehälter umgebaut.
> .


Find ich zeimlich lässig , dass du dich an das Experiment gewagt hast.
Obs Gewichts/Nutzen/Aufwands- Mäßig im Vergleich zur 2010 KS-i900 sinnvoll ist sei dahingestellt. In Anbetracht der absolut respektablen Bastelleistung aber auch völlig wurscht, sehr cool. 


isa0499 schrieb:


> Der Umbau ist leider nichts für Heimwerker, da die Stütze komplett umgebaut werden muss.
> Foto anbei.


Da finde ich solltest du allerdings noch nachlegen, hoffe du hast auch Bilder VOM UMBAU und nicht nur vom Endprodukt. Auch wenns nicht jeder wird nachbauen können.


----------



## isa0499 (16. November 2009)

Eine Zeichnung habe ich nicht angefertigt.
Ich habe das Teil zerlegt und einfach drauf los gebaut.
Die Kolbenstange habe ich gegen ein 10mm Rohr mit 3mm Wandug getauscht. Die Überströmkanäle wurden aufgebohrt, eine Feder für das Ventiel. Als Behälter die eine alte LED-Taschenlampe (hatte nichts anderes und keinen Bock einen zu Bauen) für die ich eine Kolben gedreht habe um die Luftkammer vom Öl zu trennen. Ein Autoventiel mit Verschraubung. Befüllt ist sie mit 5er Gabelöl und 15 bar luftdruck. 
Dadurch kommt die Stage auch von selbst hoch wenn man am Hebel zieht.


----------



## muechele (9. Dezember 2009)

So hab die Stütze nun nach lesen des freds hier au gekauft - konnte leider no net im Gelände testen - bis jetzt federt des ding bei mir auch nicht, absenken funzt wie bei allen mit Gewicht auf Sattelspitze gut - mit remote wärs bestimmt noch besser, wird demnächst gebastelt. Gegen die allzu dünne Optik hab ich bei mir so nen Faltenbalg von meiner prähistorischen rock shox quadra drübergestülpt - Funktion is top - Optik zumindest besser als vorher.






Freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt ins Gelände - bin gespannt, wie gut des Teil in der Praxis is

Wollte eigentlich n Foto reinstellen von den Faltenbalgteil - bin aber wohl zu blöd für - falls jemand intersesiert - is in meinem Album drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. Dezember 2009)

muechele schrieb:


> So hab die Stütze nun nach lesen des freds hier au gekauft - konnte leider no net im Gelände testen - bis jetzt federt des ding bei mir auch nicht, absenken funzt wie bei allen mit Gewicht auf Sattelspitze gut - mit remote wärs bestimmt noch besser, wird demnächst gebastelt. Gegen die allzu dünne Optik hab ich bei mir so nen Faltenbalg von meiner prähistorischen rock shox quadra drübergestülpt - Funktion is top - Optik zumindest besser als vorher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

Stell doch mal ein Bild von der Stütze mit Faltenbalg ein !

Stop !!!! Habe eben gerade gelesen das du ein Bild in deinem Album eingestellt hast !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## muechele (1. Januar 2010)

So jetz mal noch ein Erfahrungsbericht - hab mittlerweile 2 kleine Touren mit der KSP 850 gemacht - diese ist an meinem Kraftstoff E1 verbaut. Im grossen und ganzen haben sich die Erfahrungen hier aus dem Fred bestätigt. Die Stütze federt bei mir null. Absenken funktioniert mit der "Aufsattelspitzesetztechnik" relativ zuverlässig, d. h. auf der Strasse gar kein Problem, im Gelände schwieriger, weil auf holprigem Trail dann schon bissle ein Balanceakt - dies ist mit einer Remote aber sicherlich auch zu lösen. - ausfahren geht optimal.
Mein Fazit: Die paar Euro sind wirklich gut angelegt, ich senke jetzt wesentlich öfter die Sattelstütze ab als vorher letztlich bringt das Teil dann au mehr Fahrspass - Remote sollte man hinbasteln, werd ich demnächst noch machen. Hab leider keinen Vergleich zu den "amtlichen" Teleskopsattelsützen, aber was man so liest funktionieren auch Stützen für wesentich mehr Geld offenbar noch schlechter.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich kann nach wie vor nur gutes über die günstige Stütze berichten !

Ich habe Sie jetzt seit ca. 6 Monaten in Benutzung und muss sagen Sie funzt perfekt 
und hat vor allem noch keinerlei Spiel was man ja über manche der teuren Stützen hört !

Zum Thema absenken nochmal mein Tipp auf jeden Fall die Stütze erst entlasten (Arsch hoch), 
dann den Hebel ziehen und sich erst dann auf der Sattelspitze "schwer" machen !!!
Steht glaube ich auch so in der Anleitung !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Ganyon6 (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo, 

leider hat diese Sattelstütze meine kleinen Erwartungen auch nicht erfüllt.
Federung bei normaler Sitzposition = 0 , somit unbrauchbar für Schotterwege.

Ich *gebe sie wohl ab*, möchte sie jmd. testen? 

Gruß


----------



## muechele (27. Februar 2010)

Hi ganyon6,
da hast du uns alle etwas falsch verstanden - dass die ksp nicht federt, dass ist genau das, was hier alle wollen . Die meisten sind hier auf der suche nach ner günstigen teleskopstütze, die sich in der höhe verstellen lässst- federn tut am fully der hinterbau, die stütze soll das nicht. Von Deiner sichtweise aus hast natürlich recht, wenn man ne gefederte sattelstütze möchte (und das soll die ksp850 eigentlich sein), dann wird man von der funkton der ksp850 enttäuscht sein.


----------



## Ganyon6 (27. Februar 2010)

ja srry, ich war zu sehr in mein Hardtail-Problem vertieft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muechele (27. Februar 2010)

Leider hab i keinen Schimmer von gefederten Sattelstützen - viel Erfolg beim suchen, da gibts bestimmt au was gutes, das auch funktoniert.

Michael


----------



## Festerfeast (2. März 2010)

Hat jemand schonmal die Stütze komplett zerlegt und kann mir sagen wie man den Kopf mit der Sattelklemmung ab bekommt?


----------



## ofi (14. März 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt für meine KSP 850 auch eine Remotebediehnung gebaut und bin begeistert. Hab damit gestern die erste Tour durchs bergische Land (Langenfeld/Solingen) gemacht. Hier hat man einen ständigen wechsel zwischen bergauf und bergab z.T. auch kurz aufeinanderfolgend. Die Stütze incl. Remote funktioniert 1a und ich hab die Funktion viel öfter genutzt als z.B. Gabelabsenkung oder ProPedal-Schalter. Hat riesig Spass gemacht!
Das ganze hat mich ungefähr 50 gekostet: 35 Stütze, 7 Reduzierhülse, 8 Züge + Kleinkram. Den Hebel und den Faltenbalg hab ich vom Schrott. 
Das einzige was ich evtl. bemängeln könnte wär der relativ kleine Hub, 15cm wären genial.
Fazit: Im Gelände fahr ich nie wieder ohne absenkbare Remotestütze


----------



## muechele (14. März 2010)

@ofi:
Bin von der Stütze auch begeistert - Remote hab ich noch nicht gebaut - wie hast Du den Zuggegenhalter gelöst - evtl. Foto?


@all
Hat eigentlich jemand direkten Vergleich mit einer "richtigen" Teleskopsattelstütze - ich meine, z.B. ne KS i950 hat ja nicht sooo viel mehr Verstellbereich, ok ist bisschen leichter aber dafür auch 5-6x so teuer - hätt mich echt mal interessiert, obs da Erfahrungen gibt.

Michl


----------



## veraono (14. März 2010)

muechele schrieb:


> wie hast Du den Zuggegenhalter gelöst - evtl. Foto?


 
Hab hier im Fred schonmal eine Beschreibung mit Bildern gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6442963&postcount=68

Greets


----------



## ofi (14. März 2010)

veraono schrieb:


> Hab hier im Fred schonmal eine Beschreibung mit Bildern gepostet:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6442963&postcount=68
> 
> Greets


 

danke auch von mir für die bilder, habs versucht genauso zu machen.


----------



## muechele (15. März 2010)

Danke für die bilder
@veraono
Deine Lösung hatte ich vor längerem schon gesehen, ist bei Dir ja auch sehr sauber gelöst,  mich hatte interssiert obs noch andere ansätze gibt

Michl


----------



## isa0499 (23. März 2010)

Den Kopf mit der Sattelklemmung bekommt man runter, indem man die Stütze komplett zerlegt, warm macht und abzieht. VORSICHT: Der Kopf ist eingeklebt und wen man das Teil warm macht ohne die Stütze zu zerlegen, verabschieden sich die O-ringe und Dichtungen. Das Ding sitzt verdammt fest. Die Madenschraube muss auch raus.
Aber das beste ist, den Kopf drauf zu lassen, es steht 50 zu 50, dass die Stütze alschl. überhaupt noch zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## bastelfreak (26. März 2010)

Ich habe da nochmal ne frage, ich habe die Stütze auch schon seid einiger Zeit, aber ich bekomme sie nicht komplett abgesenkt, die letzten 2,5cm sind noch Federweg?! Hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## leeresblatt (28. März 2010)

Habe bei mir mal nachgemessen, kann die Stütze nur um ca. 80mm absenken. Sollten ja eigentlich 100mm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLAZ3R (29. März 2010)

Hey,
kann mir jemand von euch bitte mal sagen, wie lang das untere Rohr der Stütze ist?
Also nur der Teil der in der in das Sattelrohr geschoben weden kann.
Ich muss bei mir nämlich aufpassen, weil sonst die Stütze an den Dämpfer kommt und ich den Sattel nich weit genug absenken kann. 
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## leeresblatt (29. März 2010)

18,8 cm


----------



## BLAZ3R (29. März 2010)

Wow schnelle Antwort, Danke ^^
Meine abgesägte Stütze mit der ich zur Zeit rumfahr ist 18 cm lang also wirds wohl passen


----------



## PietAM (22. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, habe auch die KSP-850 Stütze und mir auch ein Remote selber gebastelt. Funktionierte so drei vier Touren klasse, dann auf einmal war die Spannung auf dem Hebel zum Absenken weg. Hebel lässt sich ganz leicht hoch und runter drücken. Die Absenkung (Vorderradbremse ziehen und Sattel nach unten drücken - loslassen und Sattel kommt wieder normal zurück) funktioniert weiter wie bisher auch mit dem entsprechenden Schlürfgeräusch. Anscheinend ist der silberne Pin, der vom Hebel runtergedrückt wird fest!? Kann hier jemand was zu sagen, Erfahrungen, komme ich von innen an den silbernen Pin?!

Gruß

Piet


----------



## 08-15 (23. April 2010)

evtl hilft es die Madenschraube zu lösen.

Die sitzt von hinten in dem "Klemmkopf" (weiss nicht wie das Ding offiziell  heisst)
Vielleicht bekommt man ihn dann ab und du kommst an den Pin.
Aber getestet hab ich da noch nicht. Also keine Garantie, dass das Ding danach nicht Schrott ist.


----------



## PietAM (23. April 2010)

Habe die Stütze heute ausgebaut und die Sattelklemmung demontiert, um an den Pin zu kommen. Habe gesehen, das die komplette Aufnahme, wo der Pin drin sitzt, voller Dreck war. Hebe diesen mit Q-Tips richtig schön sauber gemacht und bin mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher vorsichtig an den Pin gekommen. Nach ganz leichtem Andrücken und Entfernung des Drecks, ist der Pin wieder raus gekommen. Noch ein wenig gesäubert und ganz leicht gefettet und siehe da, es funktioniert wieder 1a. Alles wieder zusammengebaut und beim Fahren getestet, alles TOP!

Also, wenn jemand das gleiche Prob. hat einfach die Aufnahme vom PIN säubern!

Viele Grüße

Piet


----------



## dear01 (25. Juni 2010)

Moehf schrieb:


> Also ich habe nun mit einer 13er Nuss mal an der Schraube unten gedreht!
> 
> Am Anfang ging das kurz recht schwer, dann kann man allerdings leider unendlich drehen und es passiert wohl nix.



Ich habe meine Stütze soeben zurückgeschickt. Aus meiner Sicht: unbrauchbar! Das Verstellen der Schraube unten hatte bei mir kaum Einfluss auf die Federhärte. Schon beim draufsitzen sackte die Stütze ca. 2 cm ein und schaukelt beim Treten mächtig (bei 70 kg Fahrergewicht!!) Die Absenkung wäre i.O. und funktioniert gut. 
Nicht verstehen kann ich, dass sich die Firma die Absenkung von Bikern so teuer bezahlen lassen, aber scheinbar günstigere Technologien hätten!


----------



## 08-15 (25. Juni 2010)

das nennt man Marketing


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2010)

tja, federn tut sie, wenn:

- man zu weit vorne sitzt
- Sattel nicht möglichst weit nach hinten positioniert ist
- Sattelrohr zu steil
- mach Pech hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (25. Juni 2010)

Also nachdem ich das Teil nun über 8 Monate besitze, sie im alltäglichen Einsatz am Fully und am Hardtail nie geschont habe und zudem kein Leichtgewicht bin, kann ich sie nach wie vor uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 
Wer mit dem Verstellbereich von effektiv c.a. 8-9cm zufrieden ist und wen das Mehrgewicht nicht stört, der bekommt hier zum Vergleichsweise sehr günstigen Preis ein (bislang dauerhaft) sehr gut funktionierendes Teil. 
Federn tut meine nur, wenn sie nicht vollständig ausgefahren ist. Sobald die Stütze maximal ausgefahren ist tut sich überhaupt nichts mehr, ist aber immer wie schon so oft genannt eine Frage des Schwerpunktes über der Stütze und des Sattelrohrwinkels. Manchmal arbeitet sie sich so nach und nach 1-2cm nach unten, wenn man kurz den Sattel entlastet fährt sie aber sofort wieder aus, hat mich bisher nicht gestört. Die Verstellung der Federhärte habe ich zugegebenermaßen nie ausprobiert.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2010)

aber genau das "nach-und-nach-ausfahren" nervt....meine gab kurz danach den Geist auf.
Meine Rase ist dagegen 10 Klassen besser


----------



## 08-15 (25. Juni 2010)

@ Damage: klar, die Rase ist schön und gut, aber hat auch eine Remote und kostet ein paar Euro mehr.

Der Post von veraono beschreibt exakt das gleiche Verhalten meiner 850.
Man darf halt keine riesen Erwartungen haben und hat evtl etwas Pech mit  der Ein/Ausfahrgeschichte. Meine sonstigen Erfahrungen könnte evtl helfen.
Für den Preis ist sie aber durchaus OK.

Ich hänge mittlerweile an meiner 850 obwohl ich sie eigentlich nicht auf Dauer eingeplant hatte. Solang sie nicht zickt, bleibt sie drin.

Soll m.E. jeder füs sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2010)

ja, an meinem 2.-Bike arbeitet die 850er immer noch (perfekt), und mit angebasteltem Remote (nie wieder ohne).
Der lange absenkweg der Rase ist echt unglaublich


----------



## muechele (25. Juni 2010)

Meine 850 hat Anfangs null gefedert - irgenwann hatte ich auch mal das Problem, dass sich der silberne Pin, welcher durch den Verstellhebel betätigt wird festgesessen war - habe diesen durch massenhaft Schmiermitteleinsatz wieder gängig gemacht - nun scheint die Stütze insgesamt zu gut geschmiert zu sein - wenn sie nicht voll ausgefahren ist federt sie teilweise mit - im ausgefahrenen Zustand feder sie bei mir immer noch nicht wirklich, manchmal ist sie mit der Zeit um 0,5 cm weiter unten und fährt beim entlasten wieder hoch. 
Naja wass will man für 30,00  erwarten - is ja irgendwo klar, dass da ein Qualitätsunterschied sein muss - zumindest würde sonst dem Hersteller ganz klar ein dickes Verkaufsargument für bspweise die KS 950 fehlen. Und es ist lt. Kindshock nunmal einfach ne gefederte Sattelstütze - Punkt. Dass sie hier aufgrund eine Fehlfunktion anderweitig eingesetzt werden kann freut die Nutzer, aber es gibt halt keinen Anspruch auf eine Fehlfunktion


----------



## ponyboy (23. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre das Gerät nun schon seit ein paar Monaten und muss sagen, dass dieser Threat mich letztlich überzeugt hat. ich werde mir dieses WE ne Remote basteln, mal sehn ob ich das kann .

Ich bin echt begeistert, bei mir läßt sie sich nachgemessen 106mm absenken und das reicht für mein 140er AllMountain völlig um bei den Downhills während der Touren freies Spiel zu haben.

Jetzt kommt gleich einer der beiden Nachteile. Bei steilen Berganauffahrten im Sitzen, die mit abgesenkter Gabel und trotzdem dem Gefühl gleich nach hinten überzukippen, sitzt man ja ziemlich vorne auf dem Sattel. Obwohl mein Sattel in der hintersten Position ist fängt die Stütze dann an zu federn, was etwas nervt. Bei mir mit 80 kg ist das aber nur ein minimales Wippen beim Treten. 

Das zweite Problem sind die 400g mehr gewicht auf einmal, wo ich die wieder einsparen kann? 

Jetzt aber Spaß beiseite, für einen echten Alpemncross Profi mit Sponsor etc. ist die Stütze nix, aber er braucht diese auch nicht zu bezahlen. Für jeden Hobbysportler kann ich das Ding nur empfehlen. Mit ein paar Euros gewinnt man soviel Fahrkomfort und man hat richtig Spaß im Gelände ohne das ewige Absteigen und nachjustieren. 

Ich steige erst um, wenn die RASE in Deutschland für unter 100 Euronen zu bekommen ist

LG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (23. Juli 2010)

...also nie


----------



## 08-15 (24. Juli 2010)

na ja..
wenn der Euro bei 4 Dollar steht und die MwST auf 5% gesenkt wird evtl schon...


----------



## ponyboy (2. August 2010)

So liebe KSP 850 Freunde,

die Remote funktioniert nach einigen Fehlstarts jetzt gut und ich hab Spaß. die Stütze ist echt genial für diesen Preis. Dennoch schwingt immer ein blödes Gefühl mit. Ich habe -und jetzt dürft Ihr lachen- meine RaceFace XC - Deus ersthren zu müssen. mal in den Rucksack gepackt um nach meiner Bastelaktion sicherzugehn nicht im Stehen nach Hause fahren zu müssen.
Jetzt ist mein Vertrauen in Stütze und Remote wieder hergestellt. 5 Ausfahrten zwischen 20 und 50 Km auch in ruppigem Gelände hat Sie nun schon bestanden und funktioniert trotz Eigenkonstruktion sehr zuverlässig.
Jeder der sich eine absenkbare Stütze zulegen will sollte dieses Modell erst mal testen, für 35  kann man nix verkehrt machen.

Grüße aus D.dorf


----------



## kahuna (8. August 2010)

Hallo,

für alle die sich den Remote nicht selber basteln wollen, ich habe eine KSP 851 in einem französchen Onlineshop für 90  erstanden. Ich benutze sie seit 1 Monat und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Sie federt nur beim draufsetzen so ca. 1cm ein, danach ist starr. Ich will sie auch nicht wieder hergeben, ich habe sie gegen meine geliebte Race Face XY getauscht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## rigger (10. August 2010)

Also ich hab meine jetzt auch bekommen, also für den Preis echt genial!!!!! 
Das Gewicht ist mir egal, viel leichter sind die anderen auch nicht. Federn tut sie bei mir nur ein klein wenig, mich stört nur das Anschlaggeräusch wenn sie wieder ausfährt.


----------



## Felger (12. August 2010)

hi!

wie es aussieht hat meine jetzt nach 1,5 jahren schlapp gemacht. hatte auch erst das Problem, dass das Ventil quasi stecken geblieben ist bzw. der Hebel nicht mehr zurück ging. 

Jetzt aber fährt sie nicht mehr aus. Der Überdruck, der eigentlich im inneren sein sollte ist passé. Kann man die Stütze wieder befüllen?

Hat jemand ein Schnittbild, eine Explosionszeichnung oder das Teil schon einmal zerlegt und Bilder gemacht? Wäre sehr hilfreich...


----------



## ofi (12. August 2010)

So langsam ists mit meiner auch vorbei. Sie fängt jetzt doch sehr stark an einzufedern
Das verstellen der Schraube im Rohr bringt, entgengesetzt einer Aussage hier im Thread, leider nichts.


----------



## damage0099 (13. August 2010)

ja, das ist die Halbwertszeit....


----------



## rigger (13. August 2010)

Ich werde meine ein wenig höher einstellen als notwendig um das einsacken an steigungen und beim pedalieren vorzubeugen, ma schauen wi ich damit klarkomme.


----------



## veraono (13. August 2010)

Felger schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> .....nach *1,5 jahren* schlapp gemacht. .... Ventil quasi stecken geblieben.... fährt sie nicht mehr aus...


 
Sollte ja eig. noch im Gewährleistungszeitraum (norm. 2 Jahre) sein. Würde da mal den Shop kontaktieren wo du sie gekauft hast viell. können die dir ja entgegenkommen (ich weiß natürlich nicht wie du das Teil vergewohltätigt hast...). 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 08-15 (13. August 2010)

@felger
haste mal hier im Fred Beträge #106-#108 gelesen?http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7078796&postcount=106
könnte evtl helfen


----------



## Felger (16. August 2010)

@veraono: anfrag auf gewährleistungsabwicklung läuft. Bin ja mal gespannt. Die Stütze sieht an sich noch gut aus. Ist hald 2 Winter gelaufen. Gekauft wurde sie 12/08

Schon komisch, dass die anscheinend mit der Zeit druck verlieren aber nicht befüllt werden können (oder hats doch schon jemand geschafft?)

@08-15: ja, hab ich durchgelesen. aber das ist ja nicht mehr das Problem. Die Stütze ist drucklos. Lässt sich nicht mehr feststellen und fährt nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Felger (4. September 2010)

meine ist auf gewährleistung getauscht worden (20 monate). konnte also nicht nachsehen was los war. dafür werkelt die neue wunderbar


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (17. September 2010)

Moin
Nichts wirklich Neues, doch hier mal meine Lösung zum Thema Remote:
Die Funktion der Stütze, der Fahrspaß , der Flow auf dem Trail und die Sicherheit erhöhen sich massiv
Der Suntour XC Shifter liegt gut in der Hand und die gesamte Funktion ist schön leichtgängig



[/URL[/COLOR]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/743204http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/743204]




[/URL[/COLOR]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/743205http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/743205]


----------



## manne (3. November 2010)

Möchte vielleicht jemand eine defekte KSP-850, oder eine die nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert (z.B. federt ) loswerden?
Würde so ein Teil gern mal zerlegen, um zu schauen ob es als Selbstbau-Basis taugt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. November 2010)

Hat doch schon jemand hier im thread gemacht:

Auseinandergebaut und Totalumbau mit neuem Innengehäuse für Öl mit 15bar. Ist wohl aber nix für den Heimwerker.

Hab meine Kindshox gerade auf Garantie nach 6 Monaten eingeschickt. Sie ist nicht mehr oben geblieben...kein Druck. Denke mal, da sind die bushings im Ar$ch. Wenn sie dann wieder kaputtgeht, werde ich sie auseinandernehmen und die Bilder hier reinstellen...ggf. was basteln lassen...

Ich bin mit der Stütze mehr als zufrieden. Super PLV. Dazu kommt: kein seitliches Wackeln und recht robust bis auf die Dämpfung.


----------



## ofi (27. Januar 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hat doch schon jemand hier im thread gemacht:
> 
> Auseinandergebaut und Totalumbau mit neuem Innengehäuse für Öl mit 15bar. Ist wohl aber nix für den Heimwerker.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du eine neue bekommen? Meine hat auch kaum noch Druck und bleibt nicht mehr oben. Würde dann auch versuchen sie einzuschicken, ist zwar schon etwas über ein Jahr alt aber nen Versuch ists Wert.


----------



## Specialized2003 (4. März 2011)

Hallo,

nach der vielen überzeugenden Berichten will ich mir auch so ein Teil anschaffen.
Leider kann ich wegen der Bauform meines Spec. nur einen kurze Stütze verwenden. Lt. Internet ist sie ja 365 mm + 7 mm lang. Das wird knapp werden....

Lässt sich die Stütze ggf. um ein paar Zentimeter kürzen?
Wie ist die min Einstecktiefe?
Stimmt die Länge wie angegeben?

Danke für eure Antworten.

Schöne Grüße

Michael


----------



## Felger (6. März 2011)

ne, kürzen geht nicht. einstecktiefe war irgendwas zwischen 8 und 10 cm. aber das will dein rahmen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. März 2011)

Seit es diese Stütze gibt,hat die KSP eigentlich jegliche Daseinsberechtigung verloren.
Die Forca geht bzw. ging bei Iibääh regelmäßig für ~60 Euro über den Tresen.


----------



## 08-15 (7. März 2011)

cool! Das Ding ist ja wie die Black Mamba gebaut...
...dachte ich grad und wollte schon auf den Bestellknopf drücken.

Dann hab ich aber den Verstellbereich von nur 80mm zur Kenntnis genommen..

Aber die Diskusion gehört ab jetzt eher hierhin.

08-15


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. März 2011)

08-15 schrieb:


> cool! Das Ding ist ja wie die Black Mamba gebaut...
> ...dachte ich grad und wollte schon auf den Bestellknopf drücken.
> 
> Dann hab ich aber den Verstellbereich von nur 80mm zur Kenntnis genommen..
> ...



Ja,der Verstellbereich ist etwas dürftig.Allerdings hat MEINE KSP auch nur gemessene 85mm Asenkung.


----------



## 08-15 (7. März 2011)

hab auch ne 850 und hab sie, ehrlich gesagt, noch nicht gemessen.
Aber sie hat für mich nicht ausreichend Hub.
Egal wieviel sie jetzt effektiv hätte (80 oder 100mm) ich hätte gerne 20-30mm mehr.
Da ist die Forca auf jeden Fall aus dem Rennen. Schade. Finde die echt cool. Vor allem die Tatsache, dass die Remoteleitung fix ist und nicht auf und ab fährt.


----------



## Specialized2003 (7. März 2011)

Felger schrieb:


> ne, kürzen geht nicht. einstecktiefe war irgendwas zwischen 8 und 10 cm. aber das will dein rahmen auch




Danke für die Info.

Hab am Wochenende nochmal gemessen. Die Einstecktiefe ist nicht das Problem. 
Allerdings dürfte die Stütze nicht länger als max. 340 mm sein. 330 mm sind besser. 
Leider sind aber fast alle Stützen länger und lassen sich wohl nicht kürzen. Einzige wäre wohl eine GD mit 75 mm Absenkung. Das ist zwar mehr als ich jetzt habe , aber der Preis schreckt mich ab, da ich evtl. in 2 Jahren einen neues Bike kaufen will und mir dann 75 mm zu wenig sind....

Ist die Forca um 1-2cm kürzbar?

Gruß
Spec.


----------



## 08-15 (11. März 2011)

So..
wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe, hat meine 850 folgende Dimensionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialized2003 (18. März 2011)

08-15 schrieb:


> So..
> wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe, hat meine 850 folgende Dimensionen



Danke für die Skizze.
Wie ich schon befürchtet habe passt die Stütze leider nicht. Werde mal weitersuchen. Evtl. die Forca SPS 350....

Viele Grüße
Spec.


----------



## Felger (25. März 2011)

die forca mit remote kann ich empfehlen


----------



## Harley94 (17. April 2011)

weiÃ einer wo man die KSP 850 momentan noch fÃ¼r 30-40â¬ bekommt?


----------



## burnerbaum (19. April 2011)

Ich hab gestern eine für 33.75 hier bestellt. Ab 35 liefern die Versandkostenfrei also am besten noch was mitbestellen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## harthinterteil (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
habe mir jetzt auch die Stütze geholt und möchte diese nun auch auf Remote umbauen.
Hat jemand evtl. einen Link zu einem günstigen, unauffälligen Schalthebel oder ähnlichem, den man als Remote nutzen kann?

Gruß


----------



## frank_gruber (8. Juli 2011)

cedrik-trankilo schrieb:


> Moin
> Nichts wirklich Neues, doch hier mal meine Lösung zum Thema Remote:
> Die Funktion der Stütze, der Fahrspaß , der Flow auf dem Trail und die Sicherheit erhöhen sich massiv
> Der Suntour XC Shifter liegt gut in der Hand und die gesamte Funktion ist schön leichtgängig
> ...



Hi Cedrik, würde den Remote gerne nachbauen, leider klappt der link auf die Fotos nicht. Kannst Du mir die Bilder zukommen lassen ([email protected])? Danke im voraus.

Gruss Frank


----------



## harthinterteil (8. Juli 2011)

Habe meine auch vorgestern auf Remote umgebaut. Sieht zwar nicht so schick aus (alter Positron-Schalthebel) aber es funzt. Bilder stelle ich nachher rein.


----------



## Reisi0 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich hab gestern auch mal eine Remote gebastelt. Allerdings kommte der Zug bei mir nicht wie bei den bereits vorgestellten Lösungen von hinten, sondern von vorne. Dabei wird der Hebel nicht vom Zug bewegt, sondern von der Hülle.





PS:
Frank, bei den Links hats anscheinend nur die Adresse etwas verhaut, schau einfach in sein Fotoalbum.


----------



## harthinterteil (8. Juli 2011)

Die Lösong ist natürlich auch elegant...wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen, hätte bei meinem Zug aber auch nicht funktioniert. Welchen Hebel nutzt du Reisi0 ?
Leider ist bei meinem Positron-Schalthebel der Zug aus einem einzigen Draht, wodurch der doch recht steif ist. Dadurch geht der Hebel nicht selbständig in die Ausgangsstellung zurück, muß mit dem Zeigefinger zurück tippen.












Meine Stütze hat auch ein Verhüterle bekommen, da bleibt die Hose trotz Schmierung sauber


----------



## Reisi0 (8. Juli 2011)

harthinterteil schrieb:


> Welchen Hebel nutzt du Reisi0 ?


Den Hebel von einer MX Pro Lo (den Lockout hab ich eh nie benutzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harthinterteil (8. Juli 2011)

Habe jetzt 30km Tour mit vielen Abfahrten hinter mir. Die Remote hat sich bewährt. Habe bei der Tour auch festgestellt, dass die Stütze trotz guter Schmierung nur bei eingefederter Position federt, und wenns nur paar mm sind. In oberer Endlage federt nichts...ist auch gut so


----------



## frank_gruber (9. Juli 2011)

Habe das Teil gestern zum ersten Mal benutzt und bin damit den Montferland Trail gefahren. Bin schon sehr begeistert davon, allerdings federt die Stütze bei mir - im Gegensatz zu anderen Posts - schon recht deutlich auf ruppigem Gelände. Das "Einklacken" oben beim zurückfedern ist etwas nervig, ansonsten ist´s ein super Teil. Werde mich nächste Tage mal mit dem Umbau auf Remote beschäftigen, denn das Fummeln am Stützenhebel ist bei unruhiger Fahrt schon eher nicht so dolle, hätte dabei auch fast innige Bekanntschaft mit der Botanik gemacht 

Gruss Frank


----------



## salzbrezel (13. Juli 2011)

Ich bin gestern zum ersten Mal mit meiner KSP-850 gefahren. Leider hat sie nur die ersten 30 Minuten gut funktioniert.
Nach der ersten Schlammdurchfahrt habe ich zwar das Standrohr vom Schmutz befreit, allerdings wohl nicht ausreichend. Nach dem Einfedern wollte die Stütze nciht mehr ausfahren. Ich habe sie dann mit der Hand ausziehen müssen. Danach lies sich die Stütze zuerst nicht mehr versenken. Nach ein paar Versuchen hat das wieder funktioniert, allerdings war sie nicht mehr arretierbar, sie lies sich zwar versenken, kam aber sofort wieder hoch.

Nach vielen Versuchen passieren jetzt wechselweise die oben genannten Phänomene. Manchmal lässt sie sich nicht versenken, manchmal steckt sie arretiert fest, manchmal kommt sie sofort nach dem Versenken wieder hoch. Selten funktioniert sie, wie sie soll.

Ich kann jeden nur raten, die Stütze sofort mit einem Faltenbalg o.a. zu schützen!


Als ich meine Stütze bekommen habe, saß die Buchse zwischen Standrohr und Tauchrohr nicht richtig. Da das Tauchrohr 6-eckig ist, hat die Buchse die gleiche Form. Bei mir saßen Standrohr und Buchse aber nicht "Kante-auf-Kante". Außerdem ist die Sattelklemmung nicht optimal, mein Sattel hat sie auf der fahrt 2x gelöst.


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juli 2011)

ich fahre schon ewig ohne Schutz. Funktioniert genauso gut wie mit.
Und das best. schon 15000 km. Auch bei Dreckwetter.

Das einzige, was das versenken behindert, ist, wenn am Betätiger oben Dreck reinfällt.
Aber das ist bei mir sehr selten der Fall.
Und rausgekitzelt ist das ruckzuck....da bringt der Faltenbalg oder Schlauch oder was auch immer garnichts.

Achja: Und reinigen tu ich mein Bike vllt. alle 8000km (hahahha, ja, ist so....).
Die Stütze wird all Monat mal abgewischt + kriegt nen Tropfen Öl oder Silikonfett / Spray. Mehr nicht.....

Versenkt wird sie fast täglich mind. 1x.


----------



## harthinterteil (13. Juli 2011)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nach vielen Versuchen passieren jetzt wechselweise die oben genannten Phänomene. Manchmal lässt sie sich nicht versenken, manchmal steckt sie arretiert fest, manchmal kommt sie sofort nach dem Versenken wieder hoch. Selten funktioniert sie, wie sie soll.
> 
> ...


das spricht dafür, dass oben in die Mechanik Dreck gekommen ist, wie damage0099 es beschrieben hat. Würde trotzdem ein Stück alten Schlauch drüber stülpen. Dann kann man sie nämlich richtig ölen ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass das Öl den Dreck bindet.


----------



## salzbrezel (14. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Ich werde die Stütze mal untersuchen und nachschauen, ob es tatsächlich am Dreck in der Hebelmechanik liegt!


----------



## salzbrezel (18. Juli 2011)

So, vor der letzten Tour habe ich die Hebelmechanik gesäubert sowie das Standrohr und die Mechanik etwas geschmiert. Außerdem habe ich einen Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz als Schmutzabweiser verbaut.

Am Wochenende habe ich die Stütze in zwei Touren nochmal ausgiebig getestet. Und was soll ich sagen... ich bin begeistert! Sie tut jetzt genau das, wofür ich sie gekauft habe. Sie senkt sich prima ab, ohne dass ich sie sehr stark belasten müsste (und das, obwohl ich nur 70kg mit Ausrüstung wiege). Sie bleibt jetzt arretiert unten und geht ohne Probleme bei Entlastung wieder in die Ausgangsposition zurück. Und: sie federt nicht 

Also nach leichten Anlaufschwierigkeiten bin ich von der Funktion jetzt überzeugt. Das einzige Mako, das ich noch zeigt: Der Absenkhebel steht extrem schräg nach rechts geneigt. Er steht fast seitlich unter dem Sattel vor. Aber bei dem Preis muss wohl auch an der Verarbeitung gespart werden. Hauptsache ist, dass sie jetzt funktioniert.


Viele Dank für die hilfreichen Tipps!


----------



## harthinterteil (18. Juli 2011)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also nach leichten Anlaufschwierigkeiten bin ich von der Funktion jetzt überzeugt. Das einzige Mako, das ich noch zeigt: Der Absenkhebel steht extrem schräg nach rechts geneigt. Er steht fast seitlich unter dem Sattel vor. Aber bei dem Preis muss wohl auch an der Verarbeitung gespart werden. Hauptsache ist, dass sie jetzt funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Du scheinst wirklich ein Montagsmodell erwischt zu haben, aber hauptsache sie geht wieder.


----------



## cedrik-trankilo (26. Juli 2011)

frank_gruber schrieb:


> Habe das Teil gestern zum ersten Mal benutzt und bin damit den Montferland Trail gefahren. Bin schon sehr begeistert davon, allerdings federt die Stütze bei mir - im Gegensatz zu anderen Posts - schon recht deutlich auf ruppigem Gelände. Das "Einklacken" oben beim zurückfedern ist etwas nervig, ansonsten ist´s ein super Teil. Werde mich nächste Tage mal mit dem Umbau auf Remote beschäftigen, denn das Fummeln am Stützenhebel ist bei unruhiger Fahrt schon eher nicht so dolle, hätte dabei auch fast innige Bekanntschaft mit der Botanik gemacht
> 
> Gruss Frank


 
Moin Frank
Sorry ich habe deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen. Bis du schon weiter mit deinem Remote??
Du brauchst nur einen Blech- oder Alustreifen, s-förmig gebogen, als Zuggegenhalter unterhalb des Sattels, Schaltzug und Hülle und einen Daumenschalter mit einstellbarer Friktion,
Auf meinen Fotos oder weiter vorn im Thread sind noch andere Fotos, an denen ich mich orientiert habe.
Viel Spaß beim basteln - es lohnt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank_gruber (26. Juli 2011)

cedrik-trankilo schrieb:


> Moin Frank
> Sorry ich habe deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen. Bis du schon weiter mit deinem Remote??
> Du brauchst nur einen Blech- oder Alustreifen, s-förmig gebogen, als Zuggegenhalter unterhalb des Sattels, Schaltzug und Hülle und einen Daumenschalter mit einstellbarer Friktion,
> Auf meinen Fotos oder weiter vorn im Thread sind noch andere Fotos, an denen ich mich orientiert habe.
> Viel Spaß beim basteln - es lohnt sich



Moin moin, ja, ich habe meine Remote letztes WE fertig bekommen. Als Hebel verwende ich den Rock Shox Poploc Schalter und Zuggegenhalter ist ein Blechstreifen. War ein bisschen Fummelei, funktioniert jetzt aber tadellos - und stimmt: es lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## fireborn (2. August 2011)

Hallo 

Sorry dass ich mich hier mal einklinke, da meine Frage nicht ganz zum Thema passt. 
Kann mir einer von euch sagen wo ich noch eine Kind Shock KSP-850 in 27,2mm bekomme? Bin schon seit Tagen am suchen aber kein Laden hat noch welche. 
Der Laden von Burnerbaum hat sie auch nicht mehr. 
Ich bin am verzweifeln.

Viele Grüße Fireborn


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. August 2011)

fireborn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Sorry dass ich mich hier mal einklinke, da meine Frage nicht ganz zum Thema passt.
> Kann mir einer von euch sagen wo ich noch eine Kind Shock KSP-850 in 27,2mm bekomme? Bin schon seit Tagen am suchen aber kein Laden hat noch welche.
> ...



Da hab ich sie gekauft..auch sehr gut in Sachen Garantie:
http://rad-speyer.eu/shop/article_512/Kind-Shock-KSP-850-Sattelstütze-27,2-mm.html?pse=coa


----------



## fireborn (2. August 2011)

Danke Sven Kiel

Ich hab den Laden direkt mal angeschrieben ob die Stütze noch lieferbar ist.


Edit:

Noch mals danke für den Link. Stütze ist zwar im Moment nicht vorrätig soll aber noch diese Woche wieder eintreffen.


----------



## harthinterteil (4. August 2011)

http://www.der-radausstatter.de/pro....html&XTCsid=d459b3460c01aa60e89202a54c91c80f


----------



## Americanpittbul (6. August 2011)

Hat schon jemand versucht ein Ventil einzukleben? Könnte man dann mit der Dämpferpumpe aufpumpen. Meine hat auch Spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goenne (20. September 2011)

Ich habe die Satelstange nun fast eine Saison gefahren. Anfangs war die Absenkung perfekt und die Stange hat nur wenige Millimeter gefedert.

In den letzten Tagen hatte sie aber ziemlich Druck verloren und nun federt sie selbst in der obersten Stellung noch fast ganz durch


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2012)

Hat jetzt einer mal versuch die 850er mit Ventil auszurüsten? 

PS Meine geht zwar noch (benutze sie am zweitrad halt nur selten. Daher ist die jetzt 4 JAhre alt und geht noch )


----------



## veraono (19. Februar 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hat jetzt einer mal versuch die 850er mit Ventil auszurüsten?
> 
> PS Meine geht zwar noch (benutze sie am zweitrad halt nur selten. Daher ist die jetzt 4 JAhre alt und geht noch )


 
Ich bin mal so frei, User allerdings nicht mehr aktiv: 


isa0499 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich fahre die KPS850 seit einem Jahr. Es gibt kein einfache Möglichkeit der das wippen Abzuggewöhnen.
> Weder Druckerhöhung noch Verstellmöglichkeiten.
> Ich habe das Teil auf Öl mit einem Ausgleichbehälter umgebaut.
> ...









isa0499 schrieb:


> Eine Zeichnung habe ich nicht angefertigt.
> Ich habe das Teil zerlegt und einfach drauf los gebaut.
> Die Kolbenstange habe ich gegen ein 10mm Rohr mit 3mm Wandug getauscht. Die Überströmkanäle wurden aufgebohrt, eine Feder für das Ventiel. Als Behälter die eine alte LED-Taschenlampe (hatte nichts anderes und keinen Bock einen zu Bauen) für die ich eine Kolben gedreht habe um die Luftkammer vom Öl zu trennen. Ein Autoventiel mit Verschraubung. Befüllt ist sie mit 5er Gabelöl und 15 bar luftdruck.
> Dadurch kommt die Stage auch von selbst hoch wenn man am Hebel zieht.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ja, den Umbau habe ich auch gelesen. Aber das war ja schon etwas her..Vielleicht gibt es da aktuellere Erfahrungen


----------

